
Show HN: Tracking location and metadata of 21 Teslas in real time - timfernando
https://esplor.io/rally/tesla-2018
======
timfernando
I recently participated in a Tesla rally from London to Monte Carlo and built
some custom tech to record and share the journey. The location tracking is
built on top of the Esplorio app (which my team and I built) and the metadata
comes from integrating with the Tesla API.

We pulled battery levels, inside/outside temperature and also pulled in real-
time wind speed/direction readings from openweathermap.org to give
participants indicators on additional drag they may encounter on longer
stretches. Click on a car/name to see the details.

This was kept private during the rally, but now public. We're thinking of
adding a "play/pause" button to show a sped-up map of progress over time.

~~~
mtmail
Ah, ok, I wondered why all cars are in Monte Carlo. So the race already ended.
[https://twitter.com/esplorio/status/1014497314105327616](https://twitter.com/esplorio/status/1014497314105327616)

